

The end of paper - jdamer
http://www.usabilitypost.com/2009/01/14/why-we-still-use-paper/

======
tdoggette
The author pretty much nails why we use paper and what will be needed to get
rid of it.

To me, the main thing is instant-on. I want to be able to grab my reader and
start jotting notes or reading a page with zero noticeable delay. Once I can
do that, I'll stop buying packs of little cardboard-backed pads of paper.

------
pasbesoin
This submission encouraged me to dig up a New Yorker article I recalled that
reported some interestng perspectives on this topic.

I've posted the article in this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434516>

I thought it was interesting enough to merit its own thread. I'm a bit
surprised it hasn't appeared on HN previously (or so says google).

